#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  DCE/DTU Delhi 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## anuragk

This is a thread for DCE 2011 Admissions Click here for DTU 2012 Admissions http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...hes-Discussion



FaaDoooooos,
Delhi College of Engineering recently rechristened Delhi Technological University has been churning out super engineers from a long time now.....If you are looking to take admission to this prestigious college and have queries, this is the place to ask!!!!:Laie_69:

But before any queries.......let me give u some info about this studmaxxxx of a college!!!

*About the College ( as per college website):*
With a history stretching back over  65 years,  providing technical education within a modern educational  environment  and strong academic staff, DCE is strongly identified with  engineering  education in India. Since its inception and foundation, DCE  has  constantly lead the way in reform movements, and in the latter era  of  the Republic of India, DCE has assumed pivotal roles in the   reconstruction, modernization, and administration of the society. The   efforts and expertise of DCE graduates have been major contributors in   the planning and construction of India's infrastructure. 
       DCE  is an insitution which defines and  continues to update methods of  engineering and architecture in India.  It provides its students with  modern educational facilities while  retaining traditional values, as  well as using its strong industrial  contacts to mold young, talented  individuals who can compete in the  global arena.The aim of DCE is to  rank among leading universities  globally. Consequently, DCE s mission  is to educate individuals to be  competitive not only in India, but all  over the world. Within an  intensely competitive environment, the  college has adopted a dynamic,  global, high-quality, creative and  communicative approach in education,  as well as research and  development.
       Keeping  abreast with modern developments, DCE  is constantly restructuring  itself and renovating its physical  infrastructure as well as its  research and education facilities.


*Ranking:*

Regularly ranked as one of the top 15 colleges in India for almost 3 decades now!!*

Placements*
DCE holds the record for the hghest placement ever in an engineering college with a student being offered Rs.40 lakhs package!!!

Avg: 5.3 Lakhs
Max:40 Lakhs
Min: 2.64 lakhs

*Admission Process:*
As per AIEEE rank.

85% seats reserved for Delhi students.
15% seats open fr all india candidates.

This year process will start on 7th June.

*Fees
*Payable at time of admission: INR 27,500

*Cutoffs
*Since this will be the first year when students will be recruited from AIEEE, nothing much can be said except that cutoffs will be very high....maybe higher than NIT Trichy!! :ignat_02::ignat_02::ignat_02::ignat_02:*


NOW TIME FOR QUERIES!!!*





  Similar Threads: ISM Dhanbad 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IT BHU 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Guwahati 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion BIT Mesra 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Trichy 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## utshav

Any gusses abt the cut-offs of branch like polymer science ??? 
can they get around 8000 AIR??

----------


## anuragk

> Any gusses abt the cut-offs of branch like polymer science ??? 
> can they get around 8000 AIR??


Looking at demand of polymer engg.....only one good college offers the branch ie BIT Mesra. The ranking of BIT Mesra and DTU are almost the same. So the AI ranks can also be expected to be on similar lines.....I expect AIR 9k-11k to be the cutoff for polymer in first round.......this is just a logical inference....actual cutoffs might differ.......

---------- Post added at 08:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 AM ----------

between which state/category do u belong to? and how much are u expecting?

----------


## utshav

I belong to Maharashtra..
I m expecting between 8000-9000 rank in AIEEE dis year..
I dont kno if i will be able to get in dce considering the 85% home and 15% outside quota..
And is polymer engg really in a good demand ?? (i kno that its cut offs are low ...but i m shocked)..
wat do u think.... if i m getting that should i take it without a second thought..??

----------


## anuragk

> I belong to Maharashtra..
> I m expecting between 8000-9000 rank in AIEEE dis year..
> I dont kno if i will be able to get in dce considering the 85% home and 15% outside quota..
> And is polymer engg really in a good demand ?? (i kno that its cut offs are low ...but i m shocked)..
> wat do u think.... if i m getting that should i take it without a second thought..??


Yes the 85-15 rule might be a dampner.....but I still believe u ll get the branch......if not in 1st round then in 2nd or 3rd round surely...

now as far as polymer is concerned its a good branch but very niche in nature....also most ppl end in research and scope in india is highly limited. That explains the lower cutoffs.....students want more open ended streams......in class 12th u r not in a position to decide what u really want from ur career and where u want ur career......so it makes sense to go for more core branches......which u can easily get in a good NIT...why run after a not-so-good branch in DCE!

I ll suggest u ask ur queries on the official AIEEE thread and i am sure u ll get good guidance....

----------


## utshav

I dont kno if this might annoy u..but i m running after DCE because of its brand value and location factor ...
on their website quotes the branch name as " polymer science and chemical technology " ... and i may be wrong but i first thought that this branch is the same as chemical engg + sum added concepts of polymer technology.. Am i wrong ??

i checked the NITS cut-offs 2010 and 
I m getting
1>  CS in NIT calicut
2>  Electrical and electronic in NIT calicut (my preffered branch... i fear going south )
3>  Information technology in NIT surathkal
4>  Chemical in all these NITs and in NIT trichy and Warangal

which of these acording to u is best suited??( though i actully wanted to go for DCE )

And i really appreciate your help and guidance not for me but for every student around.. it certainly relaxes our minds till the results are out... 
Thanks

----------


## anuragk

> I dont kno if this might annoy u..but i m running after DCE because of its brand value and location factor ...
> on their website quotes the branch name as " polymer science and chemical technology " ... and i may be wrong but i first thought that this branch is the same as chemical engg + sum added concepts of polymer technology.. Am i wrong ??
> 
> i checked the NITS cut-offs 2010 and 
> I m getting
> 1>  CS in NIT calicut
> 2>  Electrical and electronic in NIT calicut (my preffered branch... i fear going south )
> 3>  Information technology in NIT surathkal
> 4>  Chemical in all these NITs and in NIT trichy and Warangal
> ...


Hey I am not at all annoyed...We are here to help you.....so we really dont mind u asking as many questions as possible.:ignat_02:

Yes, u are a little mistaken - The branch is not Chemical Engineering but very different from that. Its more of Polymer Science here and it is quite niche......It is not the normal Chem branch and the placements are also not at par with IITs or other good colleges that offer Chem even though DCE is as good as any IIT in terms of placements......So i guess that resolves ur first query......

As fas as the brand of DCE is concerned u can get very good NITs which are equally good brands.

You rightly pointed out that u can get Chemical in NIT Trichy or Warangal!!! Dude,go for that instead of polymer in DCE!!! Both these colleges are as big as DCE in terms of brand and u also get Chemical which seems to be the brand of your choice to me.

And if wanna do CS, then boss go for NIT Calicut irrespective of it being south!! its your career at stake here!!

If i was in your shoes....and i wanted chemical, then i ll go for NIT Trichy here.......y dont u post in NIT Trichy thread......Rambler my dear frnd will be able to guide u there!! :tatice_06::tatice_06:

HOPE I HAVE MANAGED TO CALM YOUR NERVES!!! :l_Pocket_PC::l_Pocket_PC:

----------


## proten

with 200 in aieee can i get any branch in dce?? maharashtra general category..
does DCE provide m.tech in nuclear engg.??

----------


## anuragk

> with 200 in aieee can i get any branch in dce?? maharashtra general category..
> does DCE provide m.tech in nuclear engg.??


You cant expect to get any good branch in DTU...maybe very poor branches like polymer and engg physics.....

And DCE has no program for M.Tech in Nuclear Engg

----------


## rutvi

I've got a rank of 20893 in AIEEE 2011. Should I even bother applying to DCE? I'm from Mumbai, Gen category.

----------


## nsit2010

> I've got a rank of 20893 in AIEEE 2011. Should I even bother applying to DCE? I'm from Mumbai, Gen category.


Dont bother to apply!!!! Almost 0% chance....

----------


## dicap

9176 air , non delhi candidate ......... any chance . which branch if yes !!!????

----------


## anuragk

> 9176 air , non delhi candidate ......... any chance . which branch if yes !!!????


No chance [MENTION=7308]dicap[/MENTION].......only 15% seats for Outside Delhi......and even if there is chance it will be for "not-so-good" branches......u can get better branches in NITs elsewhere.....which state candidate are u??

----------


## daredevil235

i have got air rank 7885 and delhi state rank 769
can i get ece in dce/dtu???????

----------


## dicap

I'm from UP ..... and i too thought so , was just double checking , thanks anyways  :):

----------


## anuragk

> i have got air rank 7885 and delhi state rank 769
> can i get ece in dce/dtu???????



Yes, u have a chance....it closed at arnd 8000 last yr.....so its touch and go!!

----------


## gurpreet kaur gill

[FONT="Franklin Gothic Medium"][/FONT]i have 10457 delhi general category rank air general is 120996.will i able to get addmission in dce in btech in cse or ece?

----------


## saloni

> [FONT="Franklin Gothic Medium"][/FONT]i have 10457 delhi general category rank air general is 120996.will i able to get addmission in dce in btech in cse or ece?


Its impossible to get in DCE with this branch!!!

----------


## manu220194

Hey,im aieee air 4187.
Can i get ece in dtu?(any round of counselling will suffice)
Im from mumbai..

----------


## saloni

> Hey,im aieee air 4187.
> Can i get ece in dtu?(any round of counselling will suffice)
> Im from mumbai..



Yes, u definitely can get ECE in DTU......if not first then expect it in the 2nd or 3rd round....but u ll surely get it...all the best!

----------


## pns

hey! i got 4920 (AIR) rank in aieee. can i land up in dce??? i am an outside delhi candidate.

----------


## saloni

> hey! i got 4920 (AIR) rank in aieee. can i land up in dce??? i am an outside delhi candidate.


Yes, u can get thru DTU.....

----------


## girdharsourabh

Hello Sir,

I got 800 AIR and 723 AIR GEN category. I am from Haryana and my state rank is 19.
I am getting all branches in NITs like trichy,warangal,surathkal etc. 
I have shortlisted three colleges for myself. NIT trichy, IIIT hyderabad, DCE.
I won't prefer down south so it comes down to IIIT Hyd , DCE. Can I get admission in this rank in DCE. It is outside Delhi quota. 
What are the best branches to get in DCE? and how they are in comparison with IIT hyd CSE. IIIT hyd CSE got a very good placement record (highest  in india) but I am looking for overall personality development, not just studies.
Please guide me.

----------


## anuragk

> Hello Sir,
> 
> I got 800 AIR and 723 AIR GEN category. I am from Haryana and my state rank is 19.
> I am getting all branches in NITs like trichy,warangal,surathkal etc. 
> I have shortlisted three colleges for myself. NIT trichy, IIIT hyderabad, DCE.
> I won't prefer down south so it comes down to IIIT Hyd , DCE. Can I get admission in this rank in DCE. It is outside Delhi quota. 
> What are the best branches to get in DCE? and how they are in comparison with IIT hyd CSE. IIIT hyd CSE got a very good placement record (highest  in india) but I am looking for overall personality development, not just studies.
> Please guide me.


Go for IIIT Hyderabad......Its the best in CS.....DCE after becoming DTU has lost considerable brand value....Placementwise, infrawise, atmosphere for CS, everything is better in IIIT Hyd.....sad for DTU but thats the truth.....

----------


## girdharsourabh

Thanks Anurag.

Whats ur opinion about NSIT? I assume IIIT H is better than NSIT too.

----------


## anuragk

> Thanks Anurag.
> 
> Whats ur opinion about NSIT? I assume IIIT H is better than NSIT too.


Yes, fcorse..... :):   :):

----------


## cool.taniya

> FaaDoooooos,
> Delhi College of Engineering recently rechristened Delhi Technological University has been churning out super engineers from a long time now.....If you are looking to take admission to this prestigious college and have queries, this is the place to ask!!!!:Laie_69:
> 
> But before any queries.......let me give u some info about this studmaxxxx of a college!!!
> 
> *About the College ( as per college website):*
> With a history stretching back over  65 years,  providing technical education within a modern educational  environment  and strong academic staff, DCE is strongly identified with  engineering  education in India. Since its inception and foundation, DCE  has  constantly lead the way in reform movements, and in the latter era  of  the Republic of India, DCE has assumed pivotal roles in the   reconstruction, modernization, and administration of the society. The   efforts and expertise of DCE graduates have been major contributors in   the planning and construction of India's infrastructure. 
>        DCE  is an insitution which defines and  continues to update methods of  engineering and architecture in India.  It provides its students with  modern educational facilities while  retaining traditional values, as  well as using its strong industrial  contacts to mold young, talented  individuals who can compete in the  global arena.The aim of DCE is to  rank among leading universities  globally. Consequently, DCE s mission  is to educate individuals to be  competitive not only in India, but all  over the world. Within an  intensely competitive environment, the  college has adopted a dynamic,  global, high-quality, creative and  communicative approach in education,  as well as research and  development.
>        Keeping  abreast with modern developments, DCE  is constantly restructuring  itself and renovating its physical  infrastructure as well as its  research and education facilities.
> ...


i am from delhi.my overall air is 18k and 14k in general category.can i get admisn in dtu, if yes which branch?

----------


## saloni

> i am from delhi.my overall air is 18k and 14k in general category.can i get admisn in dtu, if yes which branch?


PCT (Polymer and Chemical Technology)
BT (Bio Technology)
EP (Engineering Physics)
ENE (Environment engg)

U can get above 4 in later rounds....

----------


## dicap

according to the latest cut-off list of 2010 admn posted on DTU's site , i can get software engg , automotive engg , and engg. physics (i dont have any idea what this is  :P: ) . 
how are these branches there and which will be the better choice ???

----------


## saloni

> according to the latest cut-off list of 2010 admn posted on DTU's site , i can get software engg , automotive engg , and engg. physics (i dont have any idea what this is ) . 
> how are these branches there and which will be the better choice ???


These are all specialized branches.....and it is advisable to get into core branches during graduation....out of these three software engg is having the edge!

----------


## dicap

whats engg physics like in DTU , and moreover what scope does it have , like job wise as well as for further studies ....... don't really have any idea about the subject  :=:   (but stand a chance of getting it , so asking )

----------


## cool.taniya

i am getting cs in nit delhi and civil in dtu based on my aieee rank.
Where should i go?
Can u give avg package data for civil student of dtu in 2010.

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------

its a emerging branch

----------


## guglip

Hi My AIR is *14600* ,My *gen cat* rank is *11400* I am not from Delhi,What are all the branches I can get at DTU.

----------


## nsit2010

> Hi My AIR is *14600* ,My *gen cat* rank is *11400* I am not from Delhi,What are all the branches I can get at DTU.


Well u can get Biotech,Polymer Science, Environmental Engg, Engineering Physics & Automotive Engg....

----------


## ashksak007

my AIR is 15663.can i get a good branch in dce......is it worth applying there

----------


## anuragk

> my AIR is 15663.can i get a good branch in dce......is it worth applying there


Which State are u from?? Delhi or Outside?

----------


## cool.taniya

Wat is upgradation scheme in dtu?
If i take PCE here can I be upgraded to mech or ece??

----------


## ashksak007

> Which State are u from?? Delhi or Outside?


I am from Uttar Pradesh....

----------


## anuragk

> Wat is upgradation scheme in dtu?
> If i take PCE here can I be upgraded to mech or ece??


These are the rules for branch upgradation this yr:

*UPGRADATION TO A BRANCH OF HIGHER PREFERENCE*

 		 A candidate who has been admitted to a Branch other than his/her  first choice will automatically be transferred, as per his/her merit in  AIEEE-2011, to a Branch of his/her higher preference as indicated in  his/her Application. The list of the students with upgraded branches  will be displayed periodically. *Freezing*: In case a candidate desires to continue in  the branch allotted to him/her at the time of admission or a subsequent  upgradation, other than his/her highest preference indicated in his/her  Application then he/she must submit, a request in the prescribed  Performa to the Chairman, B.Tech. Admission Committee for freezing the  same. Similarly a branch once upgraded, the new allotted branch may also  be got freezed within one day after the upgradation. 		Once an upgradation list is issued, it is mandatory for the students  to shift to the new branch. Request for reversion to the old branch will  not be entertained. 		The syllabus for first semester for all the branches is the same. No  change of section will be done during the first semester classes. Once  the final upgraded list is displayed (likely on 31.12.2011), the change  of branches will be affected immediately, as per the final list. 		No change/shift will be allowed thereafter.

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------




> I am from Uttar Pradesh....



At almost 16k rank, u can expect to get BioTech, Environmental Engg, Polymer Science, Automative Engg and Engg Physics!

----------


## cool.taniya

But,Can i be upgraded from Polymer to Mech or Electronics???

----------


## anuragk

> But,Can i be upgraded from Polymer to Mech or Electronics???


No u cant change after 1st yr, if that is what u wanna know......As far as getting upgraded is concerned, it all depends on availability....

----------


## cool.taniya

how is polymer and chemical technology branch in dce?
wat are its future scope?
how were its placement last year in dce?
wat was the avg package for this branch student in 2010? :(happy):

----------


## rahula

i think you will get please refer www.DTUADMISSIONS.nic.in for info regarding previous years cutoffs last year max rank for admission in dtu is 33k for outside delhi region

----------


## cool.taniya

> i think you will get please refer www.DTUADMISSIONS.nic.in for info regarding previous years cutoffs last year max rank for admission in dtu is 33k for outside delhi region


i dont want to know da cut off. 
please read the question

----------


## saloni

> how is polymer and chemical technology branch in dce?
> wat are its future scope?
> how were its placement last year in dce?
> wat was the avg package for this branch student in 2010?


its just okay....
chemical has good scope but polymer doesnt...its pretty niche.....and niche is generally not good during graduation!

avg pkg arnd: 3.5 lakhs....

----------


## guglip

Hi,can anybody tell me if  IT from Delhi Technical University is better than CSE from an NIT like Jalandhar / Kurukshetra  or vice-versa. I have to make a choice.thanx

----------


## akdagar

my air is 53552 outside delhi
category 1475 (sc) 
can i get comp, mech or ece this year????

----------


## nsit2010

> my air is 53552 outside delhi
> category 1475 (sc) 
> can i get comp, mech or ece this year????


Do try...computer is definitely possible.....

----------


## cool.taniya

> Hi,can anybody tell me if IT from Delhi Technical University is better than CSE from an NIT like Jalandhar / Kurukshetra or vice-versa. I have to make a choice.thanx


I would like to tell u dce is ranked higher than dese nits.
so now its ur personal choice

----------


## cerberus

my AIR is 175725, i'm a delhi student and my Delhi ST rank is 73, can i get thru DTU?? if yes then can i get civil or mechanical engg??

----------


## alpha.whiskey

What were the branches that were introduced in 2009 batch, like in 2011 MC is being introduced.
Could you also tell how old are each department.  :(:

----------


## saloni

> my AIR is 175725, i'm a delhi student and my Delhi ST rank is 73, can i get thru DTU?? if yes then can i get civil or mechanical engg??


Yes u can get both....

----------


## sundiit

hi...i wanted to know that if i join in production eng in dtu , can i end up finding myself in civil engineering branch after upgradation?i m from outside delhi quota....

----------


## cool.taniya

I hav come 2 knw dat 300 seats hav been increased in dtu dis year.
So wat r my chances now wid 18k rank in eee & 1500 delhi state general rank.

Is mathematics and computing a good branch wich has been introduced dis yr??
Wat is its future scope and job opportunities knowing its also a subject in some of iit's like iitd n iitg??

----------


## cool.taniya

> hi...i wanted to know that if i join in production eng in dtu , can i end up finding myself in civil engineering branch after upgradation?i m from outside delhi quota....


dude wats ur rnk??

----------


## sundiit

AIR-12707(outside delhi category)general

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

> hi...i wanted to know that if i join in production eng in dtu , can i end up finding myself in civil engineering branch after upgradation?i m from outside delhi quota....


[MENTION=15640]sundiit[/MENTION]- Your DTU thread merged with the main DTU thread. Please ask your queries in the main college threads as we have most seniors active on these threads...

----------


## sundiit

i m not able to do so plz help...

----------


## saloni

> Hi,can anybody tell me if  IT from Delhi Technical University is better than CSE from an NIT like Jalandhar / Kurukshetra  or vice-versa. I have to make a choice.thanx


Thats a tough choice to make [MENTION=12757]guglip[/MENTION]. I would have gone for DTU purely bcoz it enjoys much better placements and brand name!

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------




> AIR-12707(outside delhi category)general


[MENTION=15640]sundiit[/MENTION]: VEry Very tough to move from production to mech.....try changing the branch after one yr!

----------


## cool.taniya

Please somebody answer my query :=(:

----------


## saloni

> I hav come 2 knw dat 300 seats hav been increased in dtu dis year.
> So wat r my chances now wid 18k rank in eee & 1500 delhi state general rank.
> 
> Is mathematics and computing a good branch wich has been introduced dis yr??
> Wat is its future scope and job opportunities knowing its also a subject in some of iit's like iitd n iitg??


Taniya, seats have been increased in DTU.....frankly....i dont see u getting EEE......

M&C mostly has application in software development and analytics....its a good branch.....but more research based....

----------


## cool.taniya

> Taniya, seats have been increased in DTU.....frankly....i dont see u getting EEE......
> 
> M&C mostly has application in software development and analytics....its a good branch.....but more research based....



I knw i cant get EEE. 
Bt can i get software or electrical or IT???

----------


## alpha.whiskey

Software Maybe, IT EE maybe not.
And software too is a last round scenario.

----------


## cool.taniya

> Software Maybe, IT EE maybe not.
> And software too is a last round scenario.


Can u tell me how many rounds were dere last year??

----------


## alpha.whiskey

http://branchpredictor.dce.edu

This May be of Help to You ;)

----------


## cool.taniya

> http://branchpredictor.dce.edu
> 
> This May be of Help to You ;)


Dude i hav already for dis.
i wanted to knw for hw many round did counselling lasted last yr

----------


## alpha.whiskey

Must be similar to what's happening this Year ?
The pattern is more or less the same I think.
What seat is it allotting to you till now ?
Only 3050 have registered whereas a total of 12000+ have applied so surely its not full proof, but will surely will be of some help.
 :):

----------


## cool.taniya

No i dont think its of any help 2 me.
With approx 3000 reg and 12000 applied, i cant make out a single thing from it

----------


## manu220194

I kinda have a lame question.
Do people actually surrender seats?
My AIR is 4187 and im chasing atleast Electrical engineering in DCE. The predictor says that i cant get it,but last year it closed at 5800 something.
Should i wait for the second and third round?
I'm really tensed.
I am from Mumbai.

----------


## Deepak Tomar

Hi.... My air is 117793. Air category is 30085. State rank is 8800. State category rank s 985. Can i get any trade in dtu or nsit?

----------


## manu220194

Someone please answer my query,i'm very anxious.

----------


## SENTINEL PRIME

i got automotive in the 1st rnd in DTU counselling........my rank is 7821 , i m frm DELHI gen cat......wat can i be upgraded to in the next rnd???can i hope to get atleast MECH bfore the classes start?? :=:

----------


## pulli

hi my air rank in aieee is 25775 i want to take admission in dtu  i am from outside delhi and general branch last year admitted students were till 33000
eng. physics i want to take adm. in it only do i have chance as in first round i haven't been alloted any seat

----------


## cool.taniya

Can anybody give me the dtu 2010 first cut off list.
I want 2 compare wid this years one

----------


## saloni

> I kinda have a lame question.
> Do people actually surrender seats?
> My AIR is 4187 and im chasing atleast Electrical engineering in DCE. The predictor says that i cant get it,but last year it closed at 5800 something.
> Should i wait for the second and third round?
> I'm really tensed.
> I am from Mumbai.


Sorry for the late reply.......was on holiday!

I think u ll get it...dont be tensed!!

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------




> Hi.... My air is 117793. Air category is 30085. State rank is 8800. State category rank s 985. Can i get any trade in dtu or nsit?


Hi,
Pl tell me which category??

----------


## saloni

> i got automotive in the 1st rnd in DTU counselling........my rank is 7821 , i m frm DELHI gen cat......wat can i be upgraded to in the next rnd???can i hope to get atleast MECH bfore the classes start??


U can expect to get it......

----------


## saloni

> hi my air rank in aieee is 25775 i want to take admission in dtu  i am from outside delhi and general branch last year admitted students were till 33000
> eng. physics i want to take adm. in it only do i have chance as in first round i haven't been alloted any seat


Engg Physics is very much possible.......u ll get it.....

----------


## cool.taniya

In the 1st round last admitted student from delhi had a rnk approx 10k
I hav 18k rnk.wat r my chances in 2nd round

----------


## bliss_1993

heyy people...please help...
my aieee rank is 6412 and i belong to general outside delhi quota...according to last year cutoffs i should be able to get a seat in civil. But I have noticed in the counselings of ccb, pec and thapar that cutoffs have been falling down this year....Does this help my chances of getting Electrical in DTU??....it closed at 5800 nearby....any hopes??.....plus if i join civil engineering are there any opportunities to change my branch in the due course of my first year??...please help..

----------


## manu220194

Could someone share the cutoff's PDF(for 2010)? DTU admissions has taken it off.

----------


## saloni

Hi fellas!

i have attached 2 PDF files which give the current status of seats at DTU...please have a look all aspirants..

----------


## cool.taniya

i think everbody hs gone mad abt dtu. the cut off is obviously showing that!!!

----------


## vipinkakar

My Air is 23100 delhi GC.I want to know the anticipatory cut off for last taken branch.Do I have any hope this year?

----------


## samah

> My Air is 23100 delhi GC.I want to know the anticipatory cut off for last taken branch.Do I have any hope this year?


Sorry, as far as i know..you dont stand much of a chance at both DTU & NSIT! Though you can get into some of the other NIT's in the later rounds...

----------


## vipinkakar

> Sorry, as far as i know..you dont stand much of a chance at both DTU & NSIT! Though you can get into some of the other NIT's in the later rounds...


         Thanks for Reply. I should take seat in NIT as soon as I get it.

----------


## SENTINEL PRIME

> U can expect to get it......


well didnt get it.......am stuck with electrical for now!! :(:

----------


## samah

> well didnt get it.......am stuck with electrical for now!!


Hey buddy...dont get upset..

please hope for the best...  :): 

All the best!  :):

----------


## SENTINEL PRIME

well got ECE in the last round!!! :D: 

thnx everybody here........esp saloni ma'am!!! :):

----------


## kuldeepdhoot

Examination Paper:    EC - Electronics and CommunicationEngineering
Marks Obtained:    32.33 Out of 100
GATE Score:    536
All India Rank:    3360
No of Candidates Appeared in EC:    176944
can i get admission in iit/nit?

----------


## gmr.mamathareddy123

can i get in dce . with  this score please let me know
Examination Paper:    EC - Electronics and CommunicationEngineering
 Marks Obtained:    32.33 Out of 100
 GATE Score:    536
 All India Rank:    3360
 No of Candidates Appeared in EC:    176944
 can i get admission in iit/nit?

----------


## gambit003

hey how much rank should i expect in aieee to get mechanical in DCE being an outside delhi candidate?

----------


## osank

> hey how much rank should i expect in aieee to get mechanical in dce being an outside delhi candidate?


you require air<2500

----------


## jaideep0011

hey!! what was the last rank admitted in dtu in 2011 in mechanical engineering (outside delhi) is there any chance for the student(outside delhi) having all india rank in between 4000-5000 to get admission in mechanical

----------


## osank

> hey!! what was the last rank admitted in dtu in 2011 in mechanical engineering (outside delhi) is there any chance for the student(outside delhi) having all india rank in between 4000-5000 to get admission in mechanical


SORRY you can't get mech at DTU at AIR-4000...but you can get branches like automotive,pie which are the sub-branches of mech

----------


## jaideep0011

what about nsit??

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

i want admission in btech not mtech

----------


## osank

> what about nsit??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------
> 
> i want admission in btech not mtech


DUDE,you can do btech in these branches  at DTU...
in NSIT you can get instrumentation and control engineering ,manufacturing process and automation engineering,bio-tech
there is no mechanical engineering at NSIT

----------


## jaideep0011

What rank should i expect for marks 241 in aieee 2012

----------


## osank

> What rank should i expect for marks 241 in aieee 2012


 I think your AIR-3000 to 5000

----------


## faadoo.nitika

This is a closed thread, Click here for DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoffs

----------

